# So I Nearly Just Died On A Chinatown Bus



## Pokebert (May 6, 2019)

Hello folks! I am writing to you from inside of a stressed bus of people, stopped at a travel center in the middle of nowhere, and I just got my ID back from the police. I just nearly died on a sketch ass Wanda Coach bus. Thanks for the Chinatown bus recommendation, @Matt Derrick 😜 (just pulling your leg)

Here’s the copy and paste from my Vagabond Journal:
“
**Monday, 11:20 PM (8:20 PM California Time)**
Location: Pilot Travel Center, White Pine TN

I was going to write to you all about how I am on a bus from Memphis to New York City - and how excited I’d be for that. Unfortunately my bus got pulled over one for speeding, for 45 minutes.

Then my bus fucking crashed into the side of a guardrail or bridge, and people flew across the bus. It was a pretty hard crash... but thankfully people only had minor injuries.

I called the police (thanks @EvoF for calming me down - seriously I was scared I would die) and was able to calmly tell them all of my info. Where we were, that at first the bus driver wasn’t stopping, that he was ignoring us panicking and that he wouldn’t just pull over right away.

He eventually pulled over at a Pilot travel center up the road after 10 minutes, to our protests, and the police immediately showed up and questioned me, asked what happened. They believe he crashed into the side of a bridge. The driver only stopped at our panic and protests, and didn’t even ask if anyone was okay. He just insisted not to worry and to just relax. Then the police came.

I’ve been keeping everyone updated, telling the police everything I know; they’ve been kind and are happy I made the call. I have no idea what happens from here. The officers forced the driver to call his company and try to arrange us a new bus or a new driver (50~ people stranded).

Funny enough, just 10 minutes before the crash, we got pulled over by the police for 45 minutes; we believe for speeding. I thought the insanity of the sketch ass bus companies would be done after that, but I guess not!

This one girl panicked and latched onto me, so I’ve been helping her stay calm and collected. She had bruises and minor injuries - she actually flew out of the seat and her earring flew out too!

So now I’m waiting for a response, and include about to give an official statement to the police. I raised hell with Wanda Coach and they were well aware of the situation - they’ll be refunding me (and hopefully comping me a bit more!)

The best part? The cops were inspecting the edge of the bus... it crashed right next to where I was sitting. Thankfully my back only hurts a bit but I’m mostly okay. 
Wish me safe travels... here’s to hoping I can *finally* get to New York City for the first time in my life!


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 7, 2019)

Man, how fun !!!!! So exciting! Thanks for sharing man. I hope you get to NY as well. Godspeed


----------



## BorgerKong (May 7, 2019)

Y’all just took the bullet for people who maybe wouldn’t have handled it so well. Good on you for reporting that PSYCHO driver! Safe travels :🐱:


----------



## Django (May 7, 2019)

New York is indeed a dangerous destination 😂


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 8, 2019)

I've had a few drunk bus drivers. Drinking fucking vermouth from trader joes. Like twice. From Ventura to SB. Not to mention all the crazy ass hitchhiking. Safe travels dude 👍. Be safe .


----------



## Coywolf (May 8, 2019)

And I thought Greyhound was bad...


----------



## Total goober (May 10, 2019)

Everyone on that bus could get a cash settlement


----------



## Waya anisitsune (May 11, 2019)

shit if you do let me get a free ticket at least lmfao j/k glad your alright fam. and see what you can get from them if anything also if they say nothing say they'll be hearing from your lawyer lmfao that'll get them scared a little. #classactionlawsuit


----------



## scutellaria (May 13, 2019)

damn i ride china town buses all the time. had crazy long waits at random ass stops but you always hear stories like this. glad it wasnt more serious


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 14, 2019)

One time I was on one from Philly to Manhattan. 
It was summer and there was no AC.
We all literally felt like we were asfixiating. 
Never again..


----------

